# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  kur fillon aplikimi per green card?

## arbana uk

Pershendetje  miq të forumit...nese ka mundesi më tregoni kur fillon zyrtarisht aplikimi pet green card dhe ne cilin web/adres duhet tē aplikohet sigurt sepse ka shume faqe qe  mashtrojne!!??

----------

